# How can I remove a car number plate in batches



## eatmypixels (Apr 14, 2018)

I wish to remove car reg plates from my pictures and leave a pro appearance behind .
Also this must be done in batches ...........................can this be done 



Thanks Steve


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 14, 2018)

Steve,
Welcome to the Forum.

Not in Lightroom.  It would take some kind of artificial intelligence.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2018)

It's already difficult to do this in Lightroom with a 'pro appearance' at all. Photoshop would be much better for that. But in batch? No way if the plates are not in the exact same location in each image.


----------



## eatmypixels (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for that 
I have tried it with the spot removal tool and not good


----------



## eatmypixels (Apr 14, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's already difficult to do this in Lightroom with a 'pro appearance' at all. Photoshop would be much better for that. But in batch? No way if the plates are not in the exact same location in each image.


This is what I am finding .I have tried in PS and it does seem you have to do one at a time .
I have seen people add a swirl over the plates but searched the web with no success :(


----------



## Gnits (Apr 14, 2018)

Without pixel based imaging routines your options are limited.

The next best option might be as follows.

Create a Photoshop  action which will work for one image, adding the adjustment as a single layer on top of the image layer.  
Run the action to add this adjustment layer for all images you wish (put them in folder and run the action on the folder).
Now, edit each image in turn, hopefully just moving the adjustment and maybe tweak the shape if necessary with the transform tool.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Without pixel based imaging routines your options are limited.
> 
> The next best option might be as follows.
> 
> ...


Of course it depends on the kind of appearance you're after. I would select the plate and use enough Gaussian Blur to make the letter unreadable. If that approach is acceptable, then it's easier to do this manually image by image than to run an action and then have to tweak each image after all. Remember that Ctrl-F (Cmd-F) runs the last filter with the same settings, so applying this filter on several images would simply be a keystroke after you've done the first.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 14, 2018)

In Photoshop: 
1. Build a proxy image to replace the plate in each image. 
2. Bring that proxy into each image on a separate layer. 
3. Fine tune it using the Free Transform tool to conform to the perspective of the plate in individual images. 
1 & 2 could be batched and place the proxy for you on each image. Step 3 would be a manual transform of the proxy layer image-by-image.


----------



## eatmypixels (Apr 14, 2018)

ok been using a smudge tool with a pen and tablet ................................man what a job but looks ok .

Each shot had to be done single and than closed PITA


----------

